# Small Table Saw Cut Off Sled



## W.Y. (Jun 27, 2014)

Made this video today about the sled I made a couple days ago,
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itRBrcpMFVE



Then later today I made another video showing the cutting of the rings on those three  segmented boards I made .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pes0Qj8npms




.


----------



## BW Design Works (Jun 27, 2014)

Great videos! Looks like a lot of fun. Very nice work.


----------



## BSea (Jun 27, 2014)

That is a great video.  I'm thinking of building a crosscut sled for my table saw.  I've been watching the videos, but it's nice to see one in action.  Good job! :good:


----------



## W.Y. (Jun 27, 2014)

BSea said:


> That is a great video.  I'm thinking of building a crosscut sled for my table saw.  I've been watching the videos, but it's nice to see one in action.  Good job! :good:



Most important part is tweaking the  arm to the exact angle . Will  no doubt take several tries  but worth it and then pin it in a way that it will never get moved one way or the other while using it. I think it took four or five times to get mine the way I wanted it  . Using scrap wood or MDF  try it as many times as necessary to get it right . 

I was previously using a DeWalt 12" CMS and no mater how many times I tried to get it right I never could. Sometimes almost right on and other times off even using the same setting. I think it might have something to do with the arm of the saw not being pulled exactly straight down . A slight variation to pulling to one side or the other when making the cut would throw it off . It sure doesn't take much when multiplied by the number of segments 
The sled when set up right eliminates that problem .


----------



## Wood Butcher (Jun 27, 2014)

Nice work on the sled, mine is much more crude but it works well.  I also found a Freud Diablo 7 1/4" 60 tooth blade does superb work on plastics, wood and Corian type material.  Thanks for sharing.
WB


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 29, 2014)

William, that is a nicely built sled and I am sure very accurate for what you do.   I bet you do hundreds of bowls per year. I looked at your phototrail and that is all some superb craftsmanship.

I must say you live in a beautiful landscape area.

Ray


----------



## W.Y. (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks All for the comments.

Ray , I bought my RM April 25 / 2012 , so a little over two years ago .
By this year's pre-Christmas  craft sales I will have made well over three hundred bowls , hollow forms , vase's etc, 

Those bowls have been by far the easiest selling product I have ever made in my shop. Where I used to get some (what I thought was good) $350.00 one  day  town or village craft sales I am now enjoying some nice Eight hundred and fifty dollar 9.00 AM to 3.00PM sales. 
I know that has to slow down eventually  for a small town  area like this but I'm riding the wave while it lasts.
At least I know I have a product that will sell  even if I have to drive to a few cities about 120 km away when the local market gets saturated with customers  that have already bought for themselves as well as extra ones  for gift giving .  
There just isn't any competition anywhere I have sold them and so many are afraid to put out the bucks for the machine in case they couldn't master the operation of it. I know some like that as well as others with my own type of success.


----------



## robutacion (Jun 29, 2014)

G'day William,

Once again, a good job on showing us how you to things, thanks...!

I don't recall in this issue as been discussed with you or not but, I wonder what you use to assist a smooth run on the runners underneath the sled..??

I mention this because, on many of the sleds I make through the years to work in various type machines, selecting first a hard/dense wood for those runners, is the best start as they don't wear as fast nor they move as much with the humidity (swelling) however, if the sled gets a lot of work, the runners do ware and therefore compromising the sleds accuracy, sometime a sled doesn't need to be accurate but, in your case, it does...!

So, and to try maintaining its accuracy and smooth operation, I rub some wax on the runners and a little on the top flat that frictions on the metal table, its does makes things very smooth, while tight in those groves for accuracy.

Another substitute is, some normal soap, any type of soap really, it wares a little faster but a simple thing to fix...!

I just though in mentioning this, in case some folks here, didn't know about it...!

Cheers
George


----------



## W.Y. (Jun 29, 2014)

robutacion said:


> G'day William,
> 
> Once again, a good job on showing us how you to things, thanks...!
> 
> ...



There have been recent discussions about that on my woodworking friends site and just this morning a member posted a link to this video which looks like a neat idea in areas with swings of humidity and dryness .

X X X X X  . .  sorry , the way my member posted the link it comes up to the full  discussion   as a log in or registration to my site so I X'd it out  because posting a link to another discussion board site is probably against forum regulations here . If I can find another way of posting a link directly to the video I will put it back in this message  if the edit timeout has not expired. 

I made my rails out of hardwood  to be very snug and then waxed them to be able to slide easily so there is no sideways play at all . Not too concerned about  humidity here  out west in the Rockies but when I lived back east in Ontario the humidity was terrible in the summertime .
If I ever do have a dry or humid condition I will sure  fall back on the idea shown in the video .

*EDIT*

OK , I think I found the link directly to the video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ZK_Re1gIaZ8


----------



## robutacion (Jun 30, 2014)

William O Young said:


> robutacion said:
> 
> 
> > G'day William,
> ...



Thanks William...!

Sure, that idea in the video is very neat and quite efficient...!

I'm sorry for bringing the "runners" waxing issue, I had no idea that the issue was been discussed that recently, and while I had no doubt that you knew about and possibly had used it in your sled on the video, I could see what was underneath and I though that some of our less experience members could have missed the important detail when they decided to make themselves a sled...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Krash (Aug 25, 2014)

I used an old plastic cutting board for my sled and runners. I glued the runners on with CA. That would solve the swelling problem with humidity.


----------

